# Tesco grrrrrrrrr



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

was bagging up some shopping in tesco when the till i was at ran out of bags. i leaned over to the till that was closed and picked a bag up. I shook the bag like you do to open it. and BOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!! a watery substance went straight in me eye. within seconds me eye was burning like crazy. could smell like a bleechy smell. I left the shopping run down to the toilet started splashing water in me eyes . No good. stinging like fk. went to the chemist section and the bird behind the counter reluctantly gave me a optrex eye bath. was still burning like mad so without filling in a accident book like they wanted me to i drove to A & E fast as i could. At this point i was worried what it was.. maybe some industrial cleaner used to wipe the checkout down once closed. or something else. I had the empty carrier bag on me which stunk of either bleech. Or a kind of windowlean stuff. it defo smelt familiar. glass cleaner perhaps.

Got to A & E at 6.15pm and didnt get seen till 9pm ffs. by this time the pain had eased but still had a burning sensation in back of the eye. they gave it another eye wash and did a few litmus tests on the eye and made me read some letters on the wall. got to go back tomoz to the eye clinic so they can look behind the eye or something ....

left there.. went back to tesco to fill in the accident book., Just so if this turns out to be serious at least i have it logged with tesco. This bird at tesco filling the book in was looking at me as if to say yh yh mate.. weve heard it all before.. like i was lying or something lol The eye has definately eased alot since it happened at 5.15pm tonight. but kind of feels strained . will see what the clinic place says tomorrow when they examine it further.

Just what u need when all i was after was a loaf of bread :roll:

To Be Continued.......................


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel your pain. There is very little worse than an eye injury - it's one of those areas you can't do anything with to ease the pain, etc.

I had an eye injury a couple of years ago - my 3 year old neighbour was sitting on my knee and grabbed my mobile phone from in front of him, but he flung his arm back over his shoulder, and the corner of the phone went into my eye. Caused some pretty nasty damage to the eyeball (can't remember the proper terms, but there was a big, round hole over the coloured part of my eye). I ended up wearing a patch for a couple of days, and had to put cream and drops into the eye something like four times a day. The pain absolutely destroyed me each time I put the substances in; I was literally in a heap on the floor each time. But the eye was back to normal within a matter of about a week. 

Conversely, earlier this year I was talking to someone who told me of an incident where he was doing some garden work and a stick hit him in the eye, resulting in the same type of injury as mine. He didn't use the cream and drops he was given, because he said the pain was too much to bear each time he put them in. He still suffers pain and blurred vision.

So, the moral of the story is...whatever you're given by way of treatment, follow it! It may hurt like hell, but ultimately it's not worth the prolonged pain or the risk of damaging your sight.

As for Tesco - sue the living daylights out of them!


----------



## serdarmustafa1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Devil said:


> was bagging up some shopping in tesco when the till i was at ran out of bags. i leaned over to the till that was closed and picked a bag up. I shook the bag like you do to open it. and BOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!! a watery substance went straight in me eye. within seconds me eye was burning like crazy. could smell like a bleechy smell. I left the shopping run down to the toilet started splashing water in me eyes . No good. stinging like fk. went to the chemist section and the bird behind the counter reluctantly gave me a optrex eye bath. was still burning like mad so without filling in a accident book like they wanted me to i drove to A & E fast as i could. At this point i was worried what it was.. maybe some industrial cleaner used to wipe the checkout down once closed. or something else. I had the empty carrier bag on me which stunk of either bleech. Or a kind of windowlean stuff. it defo smelt familiar. glass cleaner perhaps.
> 
> Got to A & E at 6.15pm and didnt get seen till 9pm ffs. by this time the pain had eased but still had a burning sensation in back of the eye. they gave it another eye wash and did a few litmus tests on the eye and made me read some letters on the wall. got to go back tomoz to the eye clinic so they can look behind the eye or something ....
> 
> ...


Mate as a person who is blind in one eye as a result of a penetrating eye injury and having been treated initially in oldchurch hospital, who made it worse I strongly recommend going to the 24hr a&e at moorefields.

I know it's a bit of a mission but it's not worth taking the risk.

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had a sliver of bone in a bonless chicken breast once that sliced the gum in my duaghters mouth open......tesco's denied all until i showed the packaging and photos. then coughed up 2k for pain and suffering.....put it straight into a long term savings account for daughter. PERSUE THIS 8)


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replys

Just got back from the eye clinic this morning. just over 3 hours again waiting. put some yellow dye into the eye and did their tests and stuff. she said she cannot see any damage and in her words everything looks beautiful lol. the bluriness now and then is just the eye weeping repairing itself etc etc. all redness has gone now but still feels erm , strained would be the best way to describe it. Tesco told me last night their head office would get the report and i will probs get a letter from them in the future.

If i was to pursue tesco in the way of a claim. do i wait for them to send a letter to me. whenever that may be. or do i contact a company who deals with this stuff. what would be the best course of action to take. This may have turned out to be ok in the end but was bloody dangerous thats for sure. spent 4 hours at a & e last night. 3 hours at the eye clinic this morning. and not been to work today. The jacket i had on i noticed it had been splashed also with whatever the chemical was and imagine you bleech something dark and you get those white spots on it. well thats whats over the jacket. Im just glad that hopefully it hasnt or wont turn into anything more serious but i do feel they are 100 % to blame. accidents happen i know. but whatever that chemical was should of 100 % been cleaned up.

Your thoughts on best course of action to take now ?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

With respect, the time that you spent at A&E and the clinic in no way reflects the seriousness of your injury, or lack thereof. If you had to pay your own medical expenses, I would write to Tesco and ask them to cover the cost plus any courtesy gesture in respect of your damaged clothing and wasted time dealing with the consequences of their mistake. I would try and link this with the accident report from the store - they can probably provide you with some reference number for this. If your medical expenses are paid for by an insurer then it's up to them to pursue any costs from Tesco should they wish to re-imburse themselves.

This country really doesn't need to go down the route of trying to sue for everything and make a fast buck out of minor incidents. Apart from that, you weren't seriously injured, it was a shock for sure, and frustrating, but I wouldn't waste too much more time on it.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

you are right. This country has or is becoming a claim society. and its something i have never really been into.But in a society where people are after your money left right and center. trafic patrol cars , bailifs the min u miss 1 council tax payment. speed cameras everywhere. The list goes on. And in struggling times the min somebody says to you oh ! you had an accident we can get you 2k.. do u want it. I dont know many people nowdays that would say no tbh.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ordinarily I'd agree with Scooby's viewpoint but dammit you're right to get what you can out of this. Everyone in this country is out to grab what they can and for too long now I have just let it slip by.

I have my own personal reasons for taking this stance and working for a company for the first time in 25 years I have seen first hand just how unreasonable and inflexible big corporations and businesses can be. I have worked for a month at this and still have not been paid a solitary bean. Nobody is prepared to even tell me what my hourly rate is!!!

In the meantime my dustbin was not emptied as expected just before Christmas and the council offices are now closed until January 6th. I found out virtually the whole street was missed and yet if I missed a council tax payment all hell would be let loose to recover it. These people should remember they are public servants and start behaving like them. I'm sick of being fobbed off with excuses and being passed from pillar to post.

Tesco are the same. The staff are rude, indifferent and disinterested. Last time I was in there one girl was talking to another on an adjacent till about her new boyfriend and their 'great sex'. I don't give a shit! How is this company managing to force it's way into every town and community? They're shite!

Screw Tesco.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

At least gimmie a 3 min Supermarket sweep trolley dash ffs :lol: :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Devil said:


> At least gimmie a 3 min Supermarket sweep trolley dash ffs :lol: :roll:


Excellent idea! Make sure you spend the whole 3 minutes in the electricals section! But wait until your sight is back to normal - you don't want to grab a 3D telly and find out later that you've picked a Value hand whisk! :lol:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

burns said:


> Excellent idea! Make sure you spend the whole 3 minutes in the electricals section! But wait until your sight is back to normal - you don't want to grab a 3D telly and find out later that you've picked a Value hand whisk! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Ordinarily I'd agree with Scooby's viewpoint but dammit you're right to get what you can out of this.


Well I think the most he can expect is covering expenses and a good will gesture of some sort. Trying to claim significant "damages" isn't going to work here, and will probably just make you look greedy.



rustyintegrale said:


> I have my own personal reasons for taking this stance and working for a company for the first time in 25 years I have seen first hand just how unreasonable and inflexible big corporations and businesses can be. I have worked for a month at this and still have not been paid a solitary bean. Nobody is prepared to even tell me what my hourly rate is!!!


Check out these documentaries: "The Corporation" and "The Shock Doctrine". I'll see if I can find them and put them in the Interesting Documentaries threads.



rustyintegrale said:


> Tesco are the same. The staff are rude, indifferent and disinterested. Last time I was in there one girl was talking to another on an adjacent till about her new boyfriend and their 'great sex'. I don't give a shit! How is this company managing to force it's way into every town and community? They're shite!
> 
> Screw Tesco.


See, we do agree! The encounter you had is what happens when you set the entry bar for jobs too low, when people aren't proud to be working because they're "owed" a job, and/or when people realise that a massive corporation doesn't give a shit about them as an employee.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> See, we do agree! The encounter you had is what happens when you set the entry bar for jobs too low, when people aren't proud to be working because they're "owed" a job, and/or when people realise that a massive corporation doesn't give a shit about them as an employee.


I know it goes against the grain, but you ought to read Steve Jobs' biography. I'm about half way through and he doesn't come out too well so far. Mind you he does seem to possess an uncanny way of turning round people to his way of thinking and without doubt had great vision.

I'd have given my right arm to be part of Apple in the early days. Steve's style and passion was previously unseen in big corporates and the effect he had on John Sculley whom he poached from PepsiCo was extraordinary.

Seriously, it's a good read even if you don't like Apple or Steve Jobs. It's a real warts an' all account of his career. :wink:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

It seems that if you work for a company that is big enough to have an HR department, your doomed.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> I know it goes against the grain, but you ought to read Steve Jobs' biography. I'm about half way through and he doesn't come out too well so far. Mind you he does seem to possess an uncanny way of turning round people to his way of thinking and without doubt had great vision.
> 
> I'd have given my right arm to be part of Apple in the early days. Steve's style and passion was previously unseen in big corporates and the effect he had on John Sculley whom he poached from PepsiCo was extraordinary.
> 
> Seriously, it's a good read even if you don't like Apple or Steve Jobs. It's a real warts an' all account of his career. :wink:


The "Sir" Jonny Ive bit is interesting as well...


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Check this link out.. the guy involved is a mate of mine:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... k-eye.html

my only claim to fame is an eye injury from not using goggles when grinding.. a tiny barely visible spike in the eye..


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Check this link out.. the guy involved is a mate of mine:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... k-eye.html
> 
> my only claim to fame is an eye injury from not using goggles when grinding.. a tiny barely visible spike in the eye..


now he is someone that should have been honoured in the new years list for OBE's gunny


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Check this link out.. the guy involved is a mate of mine:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... k-eye.html
> 
> my only claim to fame is an eye injury from not using goggles when grinding.. a tiny barely visible spike in the eye..


''The 20-year-old suspect arrested was later released without charge''


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And from the same page, possibly the most miserable "news" of all:


> Cheryl Cole leads tributes to Pat Butcher as she dies on emotional EastEnders episode


Tribute? Sorry? IT'S NOT REAL!!!

And just when you thought it couldn't get any bloody worse:



> Fans tweeted grief


We're doomed.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

had a letter today from the solicitors dealing with this on 1 of them no win no wee things. been going on a little while but today got some news.

Their insurers have admitted liability and are prepared to make a pre medical offer in the sum of £2,000.00 in full and final settlement. This would be the amount i woud get as the costs are covered by their side also.

On the bottom of the letter my solicitor has advised me of everything else i might want to think about and it says the following..

payout guidelines the judicial system uses in these cases are normally as follows.

awards that should be made states that transient eye injuries where the injured person will have recovered completely within a few weeks, an award of between £1,450.00 to £2,600.00 is appropriate.

In the case of minor eye injuries such as being struck in the eye, exposure to fumes including smoke or being splashed by liquids causing initial pain and some temporary interference with vision. an award of between £2,600.00 to £5,750.00 is appropriate.

My vision is fine now apart from a red kind of burn to the white section of the eye. this hasnt cleared up and seems to be some sort of scaring from what happened. booked an optician appointment tomoz to see what they say about it and to confirm it is a burn. If it turns out this is from the accident and i send in a photo of this along with the opticians results she can go back to their insurers and will probs get an increased offer. so will know more once ive been to the opticians tomorrow. It could end up going a stage further and another offer will not be made until ive seen an independant doctor to be examined. which could be a lengthy process so im told. But maybe worth it.

im in no rush for any money but wondered what you would do. accept the 2k ?

go to opticians see what the outcome is there then make a decision on weather to go further ?

its very possible according to what the opticians say the offer could even double.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi mate from what you've said your eye has been permanently affected and I would personally hold out for a better offer. Your eyesight is probably the most valuable of all senses so don't take the £2K - it's peanuts compared to what you could be offered especially if you end up with a permanent scar.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Hi mate from what you've said your eye has been permanently affected and I would personally hold out for a better offer. Your eyesight is probably the most valuable of all senses so don't take the £2K - it's peanuts compared to what you could be offered especially if you end up with a permanent scar.


+1 hold out dev for better bucks m8


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate from what you've said your eye has been permanently affected and I would personally hold out for a better offer. Your eyesight is probably the most valuable of all senses so don't take the £2K - it's peanuts compared to what you could be offered especially if you end up with a permanent scar.
> ...


And another +1 here!



> In the case of minor eye injuries such as being struck in the eye, exposure to fumes including smoke or being splashed by liquids causing *initial pain and some temporary interference with vision*. an award of between £2,600.00 to £5,750.00 is appropriate.


You seem to have sustained a permanent scar resulting from the injury so you may be entitled to more than £5.750.00!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Do not settle for £2k - it seems that you have a genuine case for holding out for as much as possible.

Do not be fobbed off especially if you are not in a rush.

Charlie


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

You are possibly being led into the Part 36 claim system. Google it, too long to explain. Personally suffered near fatal motorbike accident. 3rd party admitted liabilty, I was under legal protection insurnace, all details like bike,clothing, loss of earnings etc were dealt with. Then was offered 2.5K for injuries, advised it was a good offer and to take it. I was gobsmacked, 6 months off work, multiple fractures, pain etc. Got a senior partner review, case went before a QC in Chambers, his opinion was based on actual case history settlements was more 25-35K area. After 5 years of wrangling was set for court, day before, the horsetrading starts, thats when your brief stops being your best mate and becomes a distant advisor leaving you to make all the decisions, just when I needed advice most, I was on my lonesome. Pressure is applied in Part 36 in the form of if you refuse an offer and then the judge rules lower, you are liable for costs, I caved in and walked for possibly 10K less then a judge 'on a good day' might have ruled.
Not trivalising your injury, your offer is around my 1st offer and I was very secondhand after the crash, don't accept, demand more info from your parasite lawyer, wise up and scan the web, all the info is out there that will help you, but at the end of the day you will find that you are on your own.

As a footnote my solictors bill come to over 30K, and they did not nearly die to get it!!!


----------

